# EU driving licence problem for non-resident



## unis09 (Jan 30, 2016)

I am not a Spanish resident, but maintain a holiday home here and have a Spanish car. 

The other day I was stopped by the Guardia Civil who told me I had to register my UK/EU driving licence with "trafico". Otherwise I will risk a 200 euro fine. 

I understand that the requirements for driving on an EU licence for residents in Spain have been tightened up. But for non-residents? 

Has anyone else in my position been told they had to register? Has anyone actually done it?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

unis09 said:


> I am not a Spanish resident, but maintain a holiday home here and have a Spanish car.
> 
> The other day I was stopped by the Guardia Civil who told me I had to register my UK/EU driving licence with "trafico". Otherwise I will risk a 200 euro fine.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

He was wrong - not that this helps!

Neither residents nor non-residents need to change their (UK/EU) licences until they expire.

I suspect that your problem is that you weren't driving a hire car and I'm still not clear whether non-residents can keep and own a Spanish car.

I would love to see the relevant law regarding this.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> :welcome:
> 
> He was wrong - not that this helps!
> 
> ...


But the GC did NOT say it had to be changed, just *registered* with the DGT.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> But the GC did NOT say it had to be changed, just *registered* with the DGT.


Neither does it need to be registered. Registration of a driving licence is completely voluntary - & again only for residents anyway .

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...E-Islandia-Liechtenstein-y-Noruega-Ingles.pdf


Your browser might not allow access, so here's a screenshot of the important bit from the DGT info sheet in English. It's clear that it's volunatry, and specifically states that you have to be a registered resident (inscription in the aliens' central register)


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

> Neither residents nor non-residents need to change their (UK/EU) licences until they expire.


I believe residents are obliged to change to a Spanish licence if their UK one is a paper licence, even if it has not expired.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& where did this take place ? In Almeria ?
Easiest way out go to the Policia National/foreigners office & get a
" certificate of non-residency ".


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> I believe residents are obliged to change to a Spanish licence if their UK one is a paper licence, even if it has not expired.


Correct, but I believe the paper licence is not a UK/EU one - isn't it just a UK driving licence?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Correct, but I believe the paper licence is not a UK/EU one - isn't it just a UK driving licence?


I exchanged my (admittedly ancient) UK paper licence for a Spanish carnet last year. As it was valid until I was 70 (from memory) I had amazingly managed to get away with using it here for 21 years. Last January was the cutoff point for changing it, even though it hadn't expired, so I did. Maybe I was lucky all these years.


----------



## unis09 (Jan 30, 2016)

This is really helpful. Thank you. I would like to access the same page in Spanish, but cannot find it. Could you please help?


----------



## unis09 (Jan 30, 2016)

Can anyone advise on how to deal with the GC if the same thing happens to me again?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

unis09 said:


> Can anyone advise on how to deal with the GC if the same thing happens to me again?


Make sure that you can prove that you don't live here. Have your plane or ferry tickets in the car. If you can prove that you're not here for 90 days at a time, & that you arrived in Spain less than 90 days previously, then you're not resident. 

Here's a link to the Spanish info about registering your licence 

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...landia-Liechtenstein-y-Noruega-Castellano.pdf


----------



## unis09 (Jan 30, 2016)

With a view to non-residents buying a car in Spain the spainlawyer web site suggests you can but it and use it for up to 6 months each year:

Sorry I cannot put in the URL because the system says I cannot do that until I have made 5 posts, but this is what they say:

_Foreigners, whether from the European Union or not, may buy a car in Spain, either a second or a new one, and have their car to use in Spain for a total of 6 moths (it is not necessary a 6-month continuous period) in any calendar year.

In order to buy a Spanish-registered car, foreigners need to meet one of the following requirements:
◾Holding a NIE number.
◾Holding a residence card._


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

unis09 said:


> With a view to non-residents buying a car in Spain the spainlawyer web site suggests you can but it and use it for up to 6 months each year:
> 
> Sorry I cannot put in the URL because the system says I cannot do that until I have made 5 posts, but this is what they say:
> 
> ...


This should say "residence card (for non-EU members) or have signed on the list of foreigners (AKA residencia).

Obviously the 6-month limit can't be continuous or you would be deemed resident.

I wonder, is it just the owner who can drive the car or anyone? If it's anyone, then why the 6-month limitation? And how do you prove it's no more than 6 months when you are challenged?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

unis09 said:


> With a view to non-residents buying a car in Spain the spainlawyer web site suggests you can but it and use it for up to 6 months each year:
> 
> Sorry I cannot put in the URL because the system says I cannot do that until I have made 5 posts, but this is what they say:
> 
> ...



You don't actually need a resident card/cert whateveryouwanttocallit to buy a car. A non-resident wouldn't have one anyway. Also a non-resident would be here less than 6 months so wouldn't need the car for more than 6 months a year.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

unis09 said:


> Can anyone advise on how to deal with the GC if the same thing happens to me again?


Post number 6.certificate of non residency.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What exactly is a certificate of non residency and what paperwork is required to obtain one?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> What exactly is a certificate of non residency and what paperwork is required to obtain one?


What it says. A certificate that states that the person so named is not a resident of Spain.
This is what is required 

Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración


----------

